# Shell pump label



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Now that I will be getting a 335d soon, I have been looking at pumps. I saw the #2 and wondered about that, looks like all automotive diesel is #2, so not sure why it was so prominent, also cetane of 40 seemed low. Is this what most pumps look like?


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Forgot photo. This was in Delaware.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Federally, 40 Cetane is the minimum legal limit. Often it's a bit higher, but unless they guarantee a higher advertised amount, it's likely close to 40. National brands will provide normal expected cetane levels if asked, but they caveat the figures with the possibility that there is variation from time to time as at the local level, fuel distribution may be to a variety of brands' stations.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

DnA Diesel said:


> Federally, 40 Cetane is the minimum legal limit. Often it's a bit higher, but unless they guarantee a higher advertised amount, it's likely close to 40. National brands will provide normal expected cetane levels if asked, but they caveat the figures with the possibility that there is variation from time to time as at the local level, fuel distribution may be to a variety of brands' stations.


+1. :thumbup:


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

So much for the "Premium" label I guess.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

BMW Power said:


> So much for the "Premium" label I guess.


And then there is the question regarding fuel lubricity.... :angel:


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

anE934fun said:


> And then there is the question regarding fuel lubricity.... :angel:


Shouldn't be a problem for you Mr. Cali. I thought all Cali diesel met Euro 460 um scar wear rating?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> Shouldn't be a problem for you Mr. Cali. I thought all Cali diesel met Euro 460 um scar wear rating?


Not that I am aware of. Do you know of a specification published by CARB that calls for CARB-compliant diesel fuel to meet a wear standard of 460 microns? The CARB diesel fuel standard that I have seen appears to be focused on reduction of VOC content of the fuel.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

BMW Power said:


> Forgot photo. This was in Delaware.


You should consider yourself lucky, I have found only one station which actually names what type of diesel I purchased; receipt states D2 but pump does not. Most of the pumps here all selling bio and they indicate 5-20 only, other are not labeled at all and cashiers are clues. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Since cetane is posted there in Delaware, I am curious what cetane is posted on the Chevron pumps? They have told me they try to meet the standards for Cali across the nation, which should have it well over 40 but guessing that their pumps say otherwise.


----------



## kestrel (Jul 5, 2009)

I'd be interested too I use chevron almost exclusively with excellent results so far (10k miles)


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I had emailed Shell and Chevron awhile back and Shell I think said they do not guarantee any better than 40 or maybe it was 42 cetane, so seeing a 40 label does not surprise. Chevron at least had a better response so I opted for them but I never have seen a cetane number on any of the diesel pumps in my area.


----------

